# Biltmore Firebolt Jr.



## Leroy Ostrander (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this bike? Is this a rebrand of another bike? It's for sale locally. A tad bit of research indicates that Biltmore is a store brand of Newberry's five-and-dime store. 


http://newspaperarchive.com/biloxi-daily-herald/1969-12-10/page-8




 

 





http://rmn.craigslist.org/bik/3263454994.html


----------



## model-a (Sep 16, 2012)

*Cool bike*

How much can you get it for if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## krateman (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool. I've never seen a girls bike like this. Nice find. Unusual name and style. Maybe you should buy it. It looks like it's in great shape. A real survivor that should be cleaned up.


----------



## Leroy Ostrander (Sep 20, 2012)

It's on CL locally for $50.


----------

